

Why Farmed Fish Are Taking Over Our Dinner Plates - mcenedella
http://on.wsj.com/116mBPC 

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8610456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8610456)

------
Animats
Great progress on fish farming. Catching wild fish doesn't scale; it leads to
overfishing and population collapse. This scales. Many fish have been farmed
for decades, but they're usually the ones at the bottom of the food chain.
Tuna are further up. I wonder if this reduces the mercury content in tuna.
Predator fish concentrate mercury, enough so that pregnant women shouldn't eat
them.

Giant step backwards on web page display. You _will_ watch all the embedded
graphics, or else.

------
ChuckMcM
Not easy to get to the original article but worth a read. Basically it
describes Japan's progress in farming bluefin tuna which is a particularly
difficult species to farm.

~~~
maxerickson
The article link from yesterday works straightaway for me:

[http://online.wsj.com/articles/why-farmed-fish-are-taking-
ov...](http://online.wsj.com/articles/why-farmed-fish-are-taking-over-our-
dinner-plates-1415984616)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8610456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8610456)

------
benjaminjackman
I feel like whoever did the web-ui for that article needs to (re)read this:
[http://bost.ocks.org/mike/scroll/](http://bost.ocks.org/mike/scroll/) rather
than mimicing it poorly (previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8551724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8551724))

For example here is another article that has much better scroll behaviour and
provides a much better smoother user experience (at least on my machine):

[http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2013/10/27/south-
china-s...](http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2013/10/27/south-china-sea/)

Particularly when the images appear, on the nytimes article text keeps
scrolling providing continuous feedback, in the wsj article opacity slowly
changes, which is a lot harder to notice, and made me think for a second that
the page got stuck, plus forced me to scroll a lot to move the page forward.

I guess the general rule of thumb is that text scrolls up the page as normally
as any other website (albeit with perhaps more spacing between paragraphs on
image / video dense pages), and images/videos will fade in and out in the
background using a fixed position. Then when it's a dense text-only section
the image will lock into the top/bottom of the text block and scroll with it.

Still a really good article! Good to see market solutions are developing in
response to over-fishing problems.

